# Rockets dudes dropped by Shanghai's most famous Redlight district



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

this building is well known as shanghai's best night club,i mean girls~~~~:grinning: 
who knows what they did there.

http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/p/2004-10-13/10311191915.shtml 
sorry,this link is in Chinese.:|


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

licky licky, sucky sucky. LOL. :laugh: (this was a dig at strippers, not Asians).


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

So what if they go to nightclubs? If I were to go to Shanghai, I'd go check out the chicks too. Ballplayers don't necessarily think with their heads all the time you know, they sometimes think with their instruments, just like we do sometimes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!


JJ: Little Lue's finally gonna get some action!! :laugh:


----------

